# 1898 DeClymer motorcycle bought for 400.00



## walter branche (Jan 21, 2012)

I picked up this early motorcycle for 400.00         


      28x2" wood rims


----------



## Motoguzzipaul (Jan 21, 2012)

*1898 DeClymer*

Great deal Good Luck in restoring it
I am Working on a 1903 E R Thomas


----------



## bricycle (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, cool Walter! Awesome find (and buy) you let me know if you ever fall out of love with it...calling dibbs.... drool, bri.


----------



## walter branche (Jan 21, 2012)

*what is the value*



bricycle said:


> Wow, cool Walter! Awesome find (and buy) you let me know if you ever fall out of love with it...calling dibbs.... drool, bri.




what do you think ,this odd sled is worth???


----------



## bricycle (Jan 21, 2012)

Exactly one dollar more than I can afford.......
Sent pm....


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 22, 2012)

is it for sale? if so please pm me


----------



## walter branche (Jan 22, 2012)

*sold for a bunch of money*

yes, the early bike was sold to one of the worlds largest motorcycle collections,it was a quick sale and everyone was a happy camper-- I get material all the time ,, I have clients all over the world who make high end purchases whenever i offer up the unusual ,hard to find machines.. If I kept everything i found,, I would never find other items , you must pass on some of the goods in order to receive, I have been doing it over 40 years ,..good luck out there in the pickin world ,. there are lots of interesting things waiting to be found ,, I still know where lots of bikes are ,.. the next pile that i am working on is a bike shop open for 103 years ,,every bike that was not sold from the year of production is in a climate controlled warehouse waiting to be purchased.. can you imagine a boxed up whatever from whenever ..wpb


----------



## bricycle (Jan 22, 2012)

Glad you did well on it Walter..... now I don't have to sell the farm.... bri.


----------

